# Turface Gray



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Does anybody have the ability to post a pic of Turface in the color of gray? Or can somebody describe to me what shade it is in words? Same question for Profile SPC gray.

I'm interested in knowing the shade of gray before purchasing to make sure it will work out. Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Rob,

Not too many people have this because it's not usually available to the general public. I tried obtaining some from some local dealers here and they only sell it by the pallet. Needless to say I don't need 40 bags of it.  I suppose I could tell them I would like to order 1/40th of a pallet...hehe.

It's fairly inexpensive if you do find it for sale. Perhaps you'd be willing to be our guinea pig on this one?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

We've (SWOAPE) found a place locally that can get us 600lbs of Pro's Choice Soilmaster Gray but that is a lot of something when you haven't seen the color! It is supposed to be the same as Turface Gray. 

Maybe we (SWOAPE and GWAPA) could get together on an order of this stuff in the future if there is enough interest! Maybe between the two of our clubs we can use 600-1000lbs of it...

I could always drive my truck to MD, peferably on a weekend GWAPA is having a meeting, and pick some up or drop some off. A trip to Aquarium Center would definately be in order too! I'm sure Rob and maybe a couple other folks may be interested in making the trip also though it is an 8 hour drive from here to Aquarium Center. Just some "food for thought".


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Good news! I just got off the phone with a PCS sales rep and here is what he said, “PCS is considered a medium-gray color right out of the bag dry. When wet, it turns a charcoal gray shade, almost black color. A couple of years ago, the Florida Marlins and the Cleveland Indians used PCS gray on their mounds. Email me for a sample. You can put some in a glass of water to see for yourself.”

Sounds like what we are looking for. I'd be happy to guinea pig this experiment and post pix.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds like a go then! We just need to finalize the amount and get it ordered. Maybe GMOP and the GWAPA folks might be interested in trying a little bit!

I'm always a sucker for a road trip to Aquarium Center even if it is 8 hours away! Might be able to visit the Inner Harbor too while we're there. There's a nice brewery there and I'm always good for a micro-brew or two :drinkers:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll post something in the GWAPA forum to gauge interest. What type of cost are we talking about here?

Mat - I think you'll find the Aquarium Center is not what it used to be. There are a few other notable stores around here too though.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd have to check my notes again to be 100% sure but it was either $10.50 or $10.75 for 50lbs of the Pro's Choice Soilmaster Select. Not too shabby for a planted Aquaria substrate. It would probably need to be mixed with some sand since I imagine it is pretty light (like Turface). Which, by the way, we may have found a source for the 3M Color Quartz black sand, about $20 for 50lbs! You may want to mention that in your post to the GWAPA Folks too!

I have heard that about AC but it is still 10x better than what we have around here! AC has more plant tanks than most of the stores around here have total tanks! You will have to let me know the names of the other places if we actually make a road trip your way!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Matt, 

I showed you a smaple of the Turface I think when I came there.
The stuff is the same.

It's very close to Onyx's coloration.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Dry...










Wet...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Tom,

I don't remember seeing the turface and if I did I have forgotten it. I was pretty tired most of the time you were here from staying up too late and getting up too early  

Bill,

That is exactly what we are looking for! Thank you very much!!! I think it is going to work perfectly.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks, Bill! You rock!!! :supz:


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pics!!!! Perfect. I think we will be happy.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is a pic of 3M's "T" Grade Black Color Quartz Sand. let me know if I need to provide a better pic! 

It is a nice deep black color when wet, like Tahitian Moons Sand, but not near as fine. I think it is going to meet our needs very well. Great job on tracking this stuff down and ordering it Rob! It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice work you 2!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

As i said before, thats what i have in my tank and it works great. If everyone was as patience as they first let on to be, we could all see it at the meeting next week. But, i want this stuff NOW too 

For the price we cant beat it and its going to work well with the darker turface


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice pic!!! 

Matt, if you think it will suit our needs, then my job is done.

Thanks, everybody!!!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Rob,
I'm curious. What company is PCS? Or is that Profile Customer Service?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

PCS is an abbreviation for the actual product, Pro's Choice Soilmaster. The PCS Gray is very similar, if not identical, to Turface gray.

The parent company is Oil Dri. Here's a link to PCS website: http://www.proschoice1.com/ from there you can get the 800 number and call for a local distributor. Their Select series comes in Red, Green, Brown, and Charcoal.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I actually called them today. (Bored). I found the closest distributer of the stuff is in Indiana. Called them too but no response on the phone so I don't know location.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks! I'll add that to my research for the SoCal area.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I set up a 75g using 50lbs of Soilmaster select Gray (technically it's Charcoal color) tonight. I will probably add 3M's Black Color Quartz sand on top of the Soilmaster tomorrow. Since ther isn't much info out there on Soilmaster, I wanted to add a link for those who want to see what it looks like in a tank.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=71304#post71304


----------



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

thanks for the link!


----------

